# 12 hour Sebring Corral



## frankMstein (Oct 17, 2008)

See if you can get access to the paddoc and get an interview/pics or ??? of whoever/whatever you can!


----------



## zooz3 (Mar 26, 2008)

We have been promised driver and crew visit to the corral tent. We should have pictures and interviews. also, a chance to visit the hot pits. Corral tickets last year include a parade lap. Always a good time. Zooz3


----------

